
Ask HN: Simplest Method to Monetize an API with Stripe? - dustball
Mashery, Azure and Apigee seem overly complex and “enterprisey.” I want a simple solution to manage API keys, users and billing.<p>There was a post about this in 2017 but looking for current answers.
======
dustball
[https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/management/tour/](https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/management/tour/)
looks interesting but feels more like selling a book in a book store then
selling my own API on my own domain.

